# 2 Corinthians 5:21



## NoutheticCounselor (Aug 8, 2020)

I am working on a sermon on 2 Corinthians 5:21. What are your favorite commentaries and books on 2 Corinthians that you think would be helpful to me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 9, 2020)

Out of the one's I have used, I recommend Calvin, Thiselton, Chrysostom, Ciampa, and _Ancient Christian Commentary._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2020)

Spurgeon has five sermons on the passage:

"Substitution" (No. 141-2 in _The New Park Street Pulpit_) - July 19, 1857
"Christ--Our Substitute" (No. 310 in _The New Park Street Pulpit) - _April 15, 1860
"God Beseeching Sinners by His Minister" (No. 1124 in _The Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit) - _July 27, 1873
"The Heart of the Gospel" (No. 1910 in _The Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit) - _July 18, 1886
"Christ Made Sin" (No. 3203 in _The Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit) - _June 23, 1910*

(*Publication date, not delivery date)


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 9, 2020)

Charles Hodge and Paul Barnett are 2 highly rated commentaries.


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Aug 10, 2020)

Craig Keener, in the New Cambridge series.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 10, 2020)

NoutheticCounselor said:


> I am working on a sermon on 2 Corinthians 5:21. What are your favorite commentaries and books on 2 Corinthians that you think would be helpful to me? Thanks in advance.



If you are interested in a Patristic perspective, Maximus the Confessor has a lengthy exposition of this particular text in _On Difficulties in Sacred Scripture._ It is question 42, "How is it that we are said to commit sin and to know that we have sinned, while the Lord is said to have “become sin” without knowing sin? And how is sinning, and knowing that one has sinned, not a graver offense than sinning and not knowing it? For it says: “He who did not know sin, was made sin for us.”


----------

